# a fond farewell... for now!



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Howdy all,

Not posted for a while over Christmas etc. I've been back in the UK for about a month waiting for the nod from the design agency I work for in Dubai about coming back out, I heard today that it's not happening due to 'the economic slow down'. Just another casualty eh?! 
Anyway, I will keep applying for new jobs out there and you never know I may be back out sooner rather than later. But in the mean time, it was a pleasure meeting you all out there and I hope you guys stay secure in your jobs and don't have to deal with the same situation as I am doing.

Good luck.

Gary.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that! I hope that you are able to find something real quick! We'll miss you!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

GUTTED for you Mate, we need more Northerners out here and you was a damn good one!!! 

Hope it gets sorted mate, you will be definitely missed!!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh no, that really sucks!! Well I am wishing you all the best in your new search. We'll miss you.  
You better get back here soon, who else am I going to trash talk football with ;-)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> GUTTED for you Mate, we need more Northerners out here and you was a damn good one!!!



As much as it pains me to admit it, I have to agree with you (and bear in mind that I probably choked and stopped breathing a few times whilst typing this out!)! This whole downturn totally sucks! We've had so many cool people leave because of it!  I really hope that things improve real soon!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> GUTTED for you Mate, we need more Northerners out here and you was a damn good one!!!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted mate, you will be definitely missed!!!


I know it's a bit of s sh!tter, but these things happen for a reason. I can't quite think of one sat in my bedroom freezing my you know whats off but I am sure there is a reason!!

After reading about it for over a year I can confirm that recession sucks big time!!!!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Oh no, that really sucks!! Well I am wishing you all the best in your new search. We'll miss you.
> You better get back here soon, who else am I going to trash talk football with ;-)


Cheers for that Mel. I do miss our little chats about the footy. I am glad that I wasn't over there after Saturday though!! I went to see the mighty Notts Forest dispatch us in good style! I should of know bad news would follow that!!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Really sorry to hear that! I hope that you are able to find something real quick! We'll miss you!


Cheers Maz, I am missing you guys already and also the Pukka Pukka's!!!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

not being a forest fan, but from notts (NOT MY FAULT), i do think its funny they beat you!!!
Anyhow! you will be missed here, hope you find your way back soon


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi mate, we will all miss you. Who will Brian shout at in Madinat now? 

Good luck and hope to see you back here soon!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Gary, you HAVE TO come back soon!!!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments peeps.

Am off to a recruitment agency in Manchester tomoz  Oh how my outlook has changed, I do love Manchester but it's -5 here today so bloody freezing!!!! 

Take care all, I'll be thinking of your Thursday/Friday nights out!!

Oh and Becks, I went to that game and said after "I'll be glad that I don't have to watch City in the flesh again" now I have to eat my words!! ha ha


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

WTF NO WAY! Dude u gotta come back out here!!... who will I play beach volleyball in camo shorts and aviators and backhand Hi-Five with?? who will I look up to now???


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> WTF NO WAY! Dude u gotta come back out here!!... who will I play beach volleyball in camo shorts and aviators and backhand Hi-Five with?? who will I look up to now???


I'll be your wingman Mazda


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

make a loud bang in Manchester so we can here you dood


----------

